# Colt Police Positive Range Report



## DavidLaPell (Aug 6, 2011)

I got ahold of a vintage box of Remington factory .38 S & W (or in this case .38 New Colt). There aren't too many so I just wanted to see what it would do. So at 10 yards one handed offhand, this old police issue gun is back on the beat.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## jbwood003 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice group on a 50yrd rifle target, could have made that easier on yourself with a little larger pistol target lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sigh!
(Green with envy.)


----------

